# Gefahrenanalyse wenns den Kopf zerquetscht



## mmr (24 März 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

folgendes Szenario muss ich irgendwie bewerten.

Ein Fahrwagen (fahrbar per Hand) hat eine Hydraulikeinheit mit der ein Unterbau in eine Karosse gehoben werden kann. Hubhöhe 500mm.
Eine Bedienbirne hat die Funktionen Auf-Ab-Not-Halt.
Theoretisch kann es einem vom Finger bis zum Kopf alles zerquetschen wenn er zwischen die Hubeinheit kommt. Also nicht zwischen Unterbau und Karosse sondern zwischen den Grundrahmen des Fahrwagens und der Hubeinheit.
Der Fahrwagen wird, wenn er benutzt wird immer nur zeitweise mit einem CEE 16A Stecker betrieben

Jetzt meine Frage: Reicht es aus wenn man dem Bediener die Anweisung schriftlich erteilt, dass er vor jedem Betreten des Gefahrenbereichs die Sicherungsstäbe einzusetzen hat. 
Der Fahrwagen ist das einfachste vom einfachen, und ich kann ja auch nicht hergehen und da irgendwelche Lichtgitter einsetzten, denn er muss ja zumindest nah an den Gefahrenbereich rangehen um arbeiten zu können.


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

mmr schrieb:


> *Gefahrenanalyse wenns den Kopf zerquetscht*



Das ist die durchgeknallteste Thread-überschrift seit langem *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 März 2011)

Hi,

ich würde das Ding als Hebezeug im Geltungsbereich der MaschR (<1,5 m/s) ansehen, mit allen Konsequenzen.
In der MaschR "Maschinen zum Heben von Lasten" genannt.

Organisatorische Maßnahmen sind unzureichend, da hier alle mögliche technischen Lösungen Stand der Technik sind und es nun mal ein Rangfolge der Schutzmaßnahmen gibt, wo organisatorische Maßnahmen ganz hinten kommen.

Übliche Maßnahmen sind 
1. Vorrichtungen, die das Eingreifen/Betreten des Bereiches unter dem Hebezeug verhindern (Lamelllenvorhang, Kettengewebe...)
 bei kleineren Vorrichungen mit geringerem Hub 2 oder mehrere ineinander teleskopierende Blechrahmen o.ä. --> sollte bei 500 mm Hub kein Problem sein. 
2. sichere Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung z.B. durch Blenden in der Hydraulikrückleitung. 
3. Bedienelemente räumlich von der Hebebühne getrennt
4. Schaltleisten unten um den Rand der Bühne für Nothalt bei Anfahren von Lasten und Personen
5. Bedienelement auf/ab selbstrückstellend auf Stop-Position
6. man könnte auch die 2. Hand mit einem Freigabetaster binden. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Michel1001 (26 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich stimme da Andreas soweit zu.

Gibt es hier evtl. eine C-Norm, die eine ähnliche Anwendung beschreibt? 

Ich muss nochmal recherchieren, später mehr...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Safety (26 März 2011)

Eventuell könnte die DIN EN 1494 weiterhelfen
  Im Anhang das Inhaltsverzeichnis.


----------



## mmr (30 März 2011)

Danke schon mal für die interessanten Antworten

Thema sichere Geschwindigkeit!

Wie schnell dürfte denn diese Hubbewegung sein in m/s oder m/min?
Ich dachte laut neuer MR ist die Sache der sicheren Geschwindigkeit nur in Verbindung mit Einrichtbetrieb möglich?
Hier ist es aber normaler Abreitsmodus.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 März 2011)

sollte sich auf Seite 20 der oben gennanten EN 1494 finden 

Ich kann ja morgen mal schauen, ob wir die haben. Wir haben eine sehr gute Normensammlung. Kopieren kann ich nichts, aber nachschauen kostet ja nix...

Gruss Andreas


----------

